# Looking For Rabbit Like This



## shye (Nov 13, 2006)

:shock:Woh!.......................:?uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh............................:shock:

I want one like this!! Any one know were I can pic one up some werearoundUtah?


----------



## Marit (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats a big and beautiful bun.

Thats something to have walking around in the apartement...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

The story that went with that pic says it's aGerman Giant, which is basically the same breed as a FlemishGiant. The rabbit in the pic looks huge because of the angleof the shot. They're generally no bigger than a Flemish Giant.

Here's a U.S. breeder link:

http://www.nffgrb.com/Breedersdirectory.htm


----------



## shye (Nov 13, 2006)

Herman could be 'biggest bunny' 















Herman the giant rabbit






EnlargeImage*A man has been showing off his giganticrabbit named Herman.* 
The mighty bunny weighs a massive 7.7kg, and his ears are a lengthy21cm - almost as long as most pet rabbits are tall. And he is almost 1mtall. 
The German Giant is even big for his breed, which usually tip the scales at around 6kg. 
Herman lives in a specially built solid oak hutch and chomps his waythrough just over 2kg of food a day. His owner says his favourite snackis lettuce
:shock:Herman is the exception! He is huge!! I want him!!Ifthey are just foolin with me,well......I still want one thissize!!:bunnydance:


----------



## shye (Nov 13, 2006)

ooops! I only meant to put the link in that!:shock:Sorry!


----------



## shye (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/giantrabbit.asp
Herman is huge but he is not the biggest!!!:shock:check outthis artical and see an even bigger bun!! Just for fun......

BUT I REALY DO WANT ONE THIS BIG!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

7.7 kg is less than 17 pounds. There are Flemish bigger than that. 

I know of at least two from this board alone (Nimue and Apollo - both white bucks).

Nimue pics here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6537&amp;forum_id=6

Apollo:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> 7.7 kg is less than 17 pounds. There are Flemish bigger than that.
> 
> I know of at least two from this board alone (Nimue and Apollo - both white bucks).
> 
> ...




How easily you forget about Cali-Flower!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, Carolyn, I'd NEVER forgetCali-girl! I just thought she was a little smaller than Nimueand Apollo, that's all. 

I know I've left others out, but Apollo and Nimue were the big boys that first came to mind. 

I think all the Flemish babies are beautiful and I WILL own one some day!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

You have redeemed yourself, Sista!

Cali sends her love to you and yours.


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

I love Cali..she is just such a gorgeous girl (Ive read through her and Sebastians thread before. too cute!)

How much does she weigh? I would love a flemmie like her one day!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 13, 2006)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You have redeemed yourself, Sista!
> 
> Cali sends her love to you and yours.


You know Cali has a special place in my heart. She's the first Flemmie I ever met in person! 

Give her kisses for me and Ally.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2006)

Aww...thanks Haley! She's 18 lbs. She's the biggest baby in the house. 

She sure did love writing to 'Bastian. 

You certainly have three beautiful Babies too.

* * * *

Yes, SM, I'll be sure to give her plenty of kisses from Ally and you. She'll love that!

* * * * *

Everyone Everywhere should own a Flemish. They are _The Best_! 

Not only will they melt your heart and everyone they meet, but it'sworth it to see people freak when they first meet them.:scared:I've had a lot of fun with that. If you guys haven'tchecked out the first Flemish Fever thread, you should. Wehad a lot of fun in there with our babies.

-Carolyn


----------



## shye (Nov 13, 2006)

I will take one of each!! I love those blue eyes on Nimue! They are all very beutiful.

Nuggles and Nibbles are still single!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 13, 2006)

Theres that big beautiful girl,i fell in lovewith Cali when i joined this forum,afterseeing her picture ithought wow what a prettygirl and her colouring is also verypretty,she looks so cuddly :inlove:






How amazing would it be to share your life with one of these big guys :love



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 13, 2006)

Hehe i still love this picture..she's got the most cutest lil face :heart:








cheryl


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

:thanks:I would have to agree!

But I must warn you, she has a dark side:deviland I have proof!

I ask very nicely that she chew on somthing other than the sofa...and this is the look I got!:sofa:scary isnt it.:nerves1


----------



## cheryl (Nov 14, 2006)

*shye wrote: *


> this is the look I got!:sofa:scary isnt it.:nerves1


Aww..she's to cute to look scary :sunshine:



cheryl


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

:growl:she is very bossy. I just do what Im told so we can avoid moods like this...:help'

This is her telling me "put the camera away andback up slowly...":bowShe was not in the mood for sittingpretty.:dunno


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

But its this side of her that makes my day:inlove:


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

:heartbeat:Nibbles melts my heart also. These girls make every day worth waking up for.


----------



## shye (Nov 14, 2006)

My little biker chick in her leather and lace:blueribbon:


----------

